# 2011 May fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the fifth of this year's monthly online fishing competitions. Many species bite well as the weather starts to cool, and I'm looking forward to seeing some great entries this month ;-) As always, three random prizes are up for grabs courtesy of our generous sponsor Sailing Scene - all entries (even tales of woe) are eligible for one of these random prizes - if you go fishing during the comp period you'd be mad not to enter!

The May comp will run from *this Saturday May 7th to Sunday May 15th*. Please post all entries in this thread.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar.

Any questions, please shoot me a PM.

Good luck and get out there! 8)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Bumpity bumpity, May fishing comp is on now folks, with some ripper prizes on offer from Sailing Scene. With the barmy weather we've been enjoying (-4 degrees overnight here in the capital :shock: ), there are no excuses not to get out fishing and bag yourself an entry!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh crap! I did it again. Forgot to take pics on a brag mat.

Name of Angler: Junglefisher / Craig
Date Caught: 8/5/11
State and Location Fish Caught In: Lake burbury Tasmania
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Trout (Rainbow or brown, take your pick) 48cm.
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb braid, 10lb leader, the two last fish caught on my MW72 before it got taken from me


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Junglefisher said:


> Oh crap! I did it again. Forgot to take pics on a brag mat.
> Will you accept this as being 46cm? I measured it at 48, but with no proof, I'll play it safe.


Take a shot of the ruler on the foam mat that the fish are on and you have your proof. They look the same length as the mat to me.
Nice fish.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

keza said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > Oh crap! I did it again. Forgot to take pics on a brag mat.
> ...


Spot on Keza, measuring the mat and taking a photo is sweet.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Will you accept a fish caught in Arkansas USA?
Fishing for trout and striped bass on Thursday. Hoping for a big one!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

AJD said:


> Will you accept a fish caught in Arkansas USA?


How much line did you have out :shock: :shock:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

keza said:


> AJD said:
> 
> 
> > Will you accept a fish caught in Arkansas USA?
> ...


I haven't cast yet Kezza! Though I have my spot picked out via Google Maps.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Name of Angler: Marty75
Date Caught: 07/05
State and Location Fish Caught In: Horseshoe Bay, Magnetic Island QLD
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Blacktip reef shark approx 2 foot long
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 10lb braid, 20lb leader, 2500 Daiwa Advantage spin reel, Rapala X-Rap diving minnow
Conditions (optional): flat and sunny but pretty windy
Other Comments (optional): Don't get to go fishing too often these days but managed to catch this little guy during our holiday and during comp week! Trip report here http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=47915


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Name of Angler: bruus
Date Caught: 14/05/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD, Redcliffe
Species Legal Length: 25cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream 30cm/Weight unknown
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4lb braid, 4lb leader, tt switchblade
Conditions: Strong outgoing tide, a bit chilly


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: solatree
Date Caught: 14-05-11
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA - Glenelg
Species Legal Length: 30cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Southern Blue Spotted Flathead 50cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4" gulp minnow in nuc chook on a 1/6oz 3/0 TT Jig Head
Conditions (optional): cool and overcast - just coming off a dodge
Other Comments (optional): Only fish for the day but a nice one.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Name of Angler: MrX
Date Caught: 15 May
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Sydney Harbour (night)
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Taylor, 33cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Soft plastic
Other Comments (optional): Tried (unsuccessfully) to turn it into a jewy.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Name of Angler: Southerly
Date Caught: 15/5
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW Roseville
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead 42cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 15ld SP snapper outfit, 1/8 TT HDD jig head, 5in white gulp minnow
Conditions (optional): Cold
Other Comments (optional): At least it is a fish, if not a very impressive one


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Name of Angler: rob316
Date Caught: Sat 14 th May 2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld , Bayside area
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Yellowfin Bream 37cm...to fat to lay flat
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Atomic Hardz mid clear , 4lb fireline 6 lb leader surecatch fluro on a 1-3kg camostick rod
Conditions (optional): s/w winds 15knots clear sky 
Other Comments (optional): always fun catching , more fun releasing - and I did...


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

squid. i'll enter 2 because i forgot to measure the bream but he was a good one .
probably just over 35 but just give me 30. legal 25 qld

will include a pic of a giant herring as well if the bream is not acceptable but i dont think they have a legal limit and he was no giant 

both caught sunday 8th may

southport seaway
symetre reel
4lb finns
16lb fennel supershock 
1/8 jig
3 inch pumpkinseed paddletail for the bream. 
live prawn tail hooked for the herring (caught broadwater)
raider mexican rod.

comments , very strong current for the bream.

i just put the herring in to show the ruler in the hatch herring is about 35

cheers


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That is a cracker of a bream Grinner and every bit of 35cm ;-)

Anyone wondering about whether to bother entering the comp this month.......DO IT! If you went fishing between the 7th and 15th of May (even if you didn't catch anything - a 'tale of woe' is still worth 40 points!).......DO IT!

Up for grabs are 3 great randomly drawn prizes courtesy of Sailing Scene, not to mention points to add to your cumulative score, as well as the love and admiration of your fellow AKFFers ;-)


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Squidder said:


> DO IT!


Ok, not the biggest or best by any margin, but i'm in for a lucky draw.

A flathead I picked up last weekend (13/5) in Maroochy around chambers island. Measured in @ 48cm. Caught on live herring, using 6lb braid and 6lb fc on a symetre 2500.









I also picked up a number of small bream and smaller flathead, the full post can be found here.
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=47960.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

k I'm going to enter both a tale of woe and a fish  
*The Fish:*

Name of Angler: Jords/Jordan
Date Caught: 13/5/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld, South Pine River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Australian Bass/46cmish
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:Camostick, 4lb braid and live shrimp
Conditions (optional): Building rain
















The esky against a 30cm ruler

*Tale of woe: *

Name of Angler: Jords/Jordan
Date Caught: 11/5/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld, NPD
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: PROTOTYPE 7' 2piece Fireblade, 2000 sized reel, 150m of 6lb braid
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 7' 2piece Fireblade, 2000 sized reel, 150m of 6lb braid
Conditions (optional): WINDY

Went to try and pick up a few bass down at NPD. Was a mixed start to the day, arriving at the gate 20minutes early (wasting PRECIOUS sleep time!), yet when I launched, my sounder was working! Got on the water quickly to try and get onto the surface bite. Got two swirls and that was it, so gave up and went out on the troll. Was dead quiet, with a bit of bait on the sounder. Went and got some shrimp and kept trolling for somewhere to soak a bit of bait. Went right up the end boundary (quite a paddle!) and found a semi-sheltered spot in about 6m of water with a bit of bait and the occasional fish on the sounder. Got blown around a bit before the wind changed, so I decided it was time to move. Pulled in the lines, cast out the first trolling line and started to tie a lure onto another rod, whilst getting blown quite quickly across this part of the dam. Apparently this was fast enough to get the lure working a bit, as just as I was nearly finished tying the lure, the rod that I have left out gets absolute smashed (in 13m of water). I turn around to see the rod in mid air, with me being blown quickly in the other direction. I'm about to leap in after it when I realize I have a rod across my lap with an open tackle box too, as well as wearing a life jacket (now compulsory by PRFMA for kayaks/canoes). I quickly get the gear off me and go to where it is, but alas no luck my rod was well on its way to the bottom. I trolled the deepest diver I had back and forth and back and forth for over an hour trying to pick up the line, but no cigar. Was also hoping the lure on the end would have floated up to the surface, but it would have been impossible to see amongst the white caps ☹. So there I was, P!$$&D off and wet and faced with a 4km+ paddle home into a very very stong breeze.
So, sure enough the first time I use a combo that I have had owned for exactly 5 days, it goes sailing over the edge, whilst my 4 year old combo is still going strong&#8230; Trolled home for a bit but got snagged twice, got the S***s and just paddled home as quickly as I could (really wasn't that quickly)

Tall for the day:
Positives: Sounder mounting works
Should be about 5kg lighter from the paddle
Got a solid hit
Negatives: Missed out on 20 minutes sleep
Ridiculously tired
Down $350+ worth of new gear, first time I used it
Almost certainly going to get sick from paddling into a crisp gale whilst my clothes were saturated
Generally just in a foul mood
Turned off spending money of good gear for quite a long time (potentially a pro)

Should have stayed in bed&#8230;
Cheers, I think


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

Awkward that was my 50th post...still eligible?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Jords said:


> Awkward that was my 50th post...still eligible?


Yes, no worries there  Sorry to ask, you caught that monster bass from your kayak right? ;-)


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

Squidder said:


> Jords said:
> 
> 
> > Awkward that was my 50th post...still eligible?
> ...


Why yess... A big concrete kayak, attatched to the bank by a long plank :? 
sorry mate wasn't thinking!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

No worries Jords and thanks for your honesty mate. Your TOW still counts ;-)


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

I wasn't going to put this in but i guess points are points.

Name of Angler: billp
Date Caught: Sat 14th May
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD, Wello Point
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream 30cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb line and leader, Zman Electric Chicken Jerk Shad 5". (these have been slaying the snaps, highly recomemded)
Conditions (optional): Dark and Cold.
Other Comments (optional): Sorry about the photo it was 4am, and I couldn't feel my fingers or see the fish through the viewer. The ruler is at 29cm at the end of the photo.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Name of Angler: AJD
Date Caught: Friday 13th May 2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: White river, Arkansas USA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 7 Rainbow trout to 17 inches, 1 cutbow trout at 15in and 1 white bass at around 13 inches (but I'm entering a TOW)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6 lb mono and a variety of small Rapala diving lures
Other Comments (optional): Beautiful clear day. Unfortunately all fish were caught from a motor boat as no kayaks were available for hire due to flooding


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the entries this month, scores have now been tallied for the May online comp.

The highest scoring fish the month (in his debut entry) was Rob316's bream from Bayside QLD - Congratulations Rob and I hope this is the start of a charge towards the top of the leaderboard for you - there are still 7 months to go before the 2011 comp reaches it's climax, and lots of fish to catch and points to score between now and then! 

Scores for the month were as follows:

Rob316	109
Junglefisher	104
Grinner	103
cjbfisher	101
solatree	100
bruus	88
billpatt	88
MrX	85
Kingdan	84
Southerly	84
Bertros	82
BigGee	70
Marty75	67
Patwah	40
Jords	40

And scores for the year to date - Solatree has consolidated his lead from last month:

Solatree	504
MrX	461
Float	392
Southerly	389
PaulB	379
Bertros	361
Grinner	359
AJD	326
Garmac	307
Junglefisher	288
Keza	239
Decay	218
SBD	216
Ronston	232
Cid	186
Seawind	180
Billpatt	175
Mattsadventure	154
Moysie	112
Rob316	109
gcfisho	108
Justcrusin	106
Barrabundy	105
cjbfisher	101
Boydglin	97
Kraley	92
Bruus	88
KingDan	84
Granpop	72
BigGee	70
Marty75	67
Hughman	40
Patwah	40
Jords	40
StevenM	1

The winners of the 3 random prizes for May courtesy of Sailing Scene will be announced shortly 8)


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

*JUNE ??*


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

DOH! I forgot to kick off the June comp.  Does anybody have an issue with the June comp running from this Saturday (the 11th) until Sunday the 19th? Speak now or forever hold your peace!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Squidder said:


> DOH! I forgot to kick off the June comp.  Does anybody have an issue with the June comp running from this Saturday (the 11th) until Sunday the 19th? Speak now or forever hold your peace!


That would be awesome as I should be able to get out in the 2nd week then, otherwsie I'll miss out. But if someone has already got out and got their fish, that would be unfair I guess. 4-19th? 8) :?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I have an issue because I planned my only trip for a few weeks around last weekend as it was part of the comp period (normally).
If you change the dates you may get the head of a hairtail sent to you in the post  
No problem with 4th to 19th, the idea is just to get people fishing.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Keza I have been fascinated with hairtail ever since I was a youngster (I've still never caught one or even seen one), so a hairtail head in the post would actually be quite a treat, cheers bro ;-) 

The 4th until the 19th for the June comp looks like a winner.


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey Squidder - could it just be extended maybe???? From 4th to whenever?? I have already fished and wont get out again due to exams ??


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

The 4th until the 19th for the June comp looks like a winner.[/quote said:


> Sorry I didn't see that bit - sounds good 8)


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Ditto on the comp extension - fished Saturday morning for a 40cm flatty and upgraded today with a 46cm snapper. The plan is to hit it again this weekend to try and upgrade the snapper with a larger specimen.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Ditto for me - fished saturday for a legal bream with a plan to try an upgrade this coming weekend but weather's not looking that good !


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

OK gents, the June comp is ON.......and will be running until the 19th. 8)

Entries in the following thread please:

viewtopic.php?f=24&t=48361

EDIT: And the 3 randomly drawn winners of the May comp, who win prizes courtesy of sailing scene, are.......

Rob316, MrX and Marty75

Congrats fellas, can you please PM me your addresses so that DaveyG can post out your prizes.

*This is DaveyG's last month as AKFF's santa, and I would like to acknowledge his tireless efforts over many years, ensuring that prizes are posted out to people who win them here at AKFF. It is a largely thankless job........so a great big thanks mate, and I CAN'T WAIT to take over postage duties from next month. *


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks fellas , and the dates amendment is great - weather is looking sucky for a little bit over the coming weekend...so the weekend after is a godsend...hopefully


----------

